# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  3 yo with Genetic- Papular Atrichia

## hair4you

I have a 3 yo granddaughter who was diagnosed with Papular Atrichia.
Is there any adult that has gone through this who could help us in understanding this and aid in helping my granddaughter now and as she gets older.  I would also appreciate any resourses as to where to get her wigs and if any assistance is available.  Any and all feedback will be appreciated.  My little granddaughter is such a sweet blessing to us- we want to help whereever and however we can.  Thank you

----------

